# Green tomato wine



## spunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone out there making one I started one last week used jacks only added bananas along with the raisins as to I didn't have enough raisins. finished fermenting fast have airlock now. Tasted interesting at start. Now not terrible. I will try again this winter.


----------



## beano (Oct 13, 2014)

This sounds interesting. How did you prepare your tomatoes?


----------



## spunk (Oct 13, 2014)

I cut tomatoes put in nylon bag along with the orange peel cinnamon sticks. I boiled the bananas and cooked down in the water like in a bannana wine, then poured into the primary. With the tomatoes


----------



## spunk (Oct 26, 2014)

My green tomato wine clearing well. Taste ok interesting


----------



## spunk (Nov 30, 2014)

Racked tomato wine again not bad need a tartness to it to smooth.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 30, 2014)

Just wondering how you get those jugs to stick on the wall like that.


----------



## spunk (Nov 30, 2014)

As seen on TV MIGHTY PUTTY works good!  that's just how the pic shows up


----------



## spunk (Sep 5, 2015)

Opened my 1st bottle from last year. Pretty good a bit bannana very faint cinnamon last taste not sure maybe the tomato.


----------



## spunk (Sep 27, 2015)

Started another batch today gave two away early this year drank 2 i have one left im saving for later it was very good i enjoyed them.


----------

